# LIMASSOL | One | 170m | 37 fl | U/C



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

==================

*Limassol, Cyprus*



> One is an apartment block that is being developed in Limassol, Cyprus. When completed, it will become the tallest residential seafront building in Cyprus.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_One_(Limassol)


*Renders*



















http://www.onelimassol.com/en/address

*Progress*










https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=157576910&postcount=25374




























https://www.facebook.com/groups/26504913281/permalink/10156340823933282/


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*14/4*

The *"Trilogy"* on the center and the "One" on the right










photo by *George M. Groutas* (www.flickr.com)


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

https://www.cyprino.com/posts/one-limassol-an-iconic-address


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

*19/5/2019*

---> --->










photo by *Vasily Kassianides* (www.flickr.com)


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

April, the "One" on the right side of the screen.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Update


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Gabcy (Jan 9, 2011)

7:00


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Update



lemesos said:


> View attachment 1085065
> 
> The ONE and the CHAOS!


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

May 2021 - One & other U//C buildings


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Update



Ares1991 said:


> View attachment 1808856
> View attachment 1808857





Ares1991 said:


> View attachment 1826410


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

The One & other U/C buildings


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

This tower is gorgeous!





















10 Free Travel Photos Of limassol


Discover breathtaking travel photography that you can use for any purpose.




freetravelphotos.com


----------

